# Chester zoo aquarium



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Not the greatest aquarium ever, but certainly alot better then others I'v seen. Atleast this place mixed species from the correct continents (except one tank)

View attachment 107988

View attachment 107989

View attachment 107990

View attachment 107991

View attachment 107992

View attachment 107993

View attachment 107994

View attachment 107995


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice,But what in the hell is in the pic second from the bottom







It sure is ugly!!!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Very nice,But what in the hell is in the pic second from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Albino Cory lol.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Its some sort of blind cave fish. Similar to the normal blind cave fish you get, but different shape


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

who in the right mind would want one of them


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I have no idea it looks like they can't even see.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

firemouth addict said:


> I have no idea it looks like they can't even see.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I have no idea it looks like they can't even see.











[/quote]

Opps i din't see his reply lol.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

firemouth addict said:


> I have no idea it looks like they can't even see.











[/quote]

Opps i din't see his reply lol.
[/quote]

LMAO,No worries


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice pics.

hope they have good filters on that african tank. did you notice if many of the africans were holding fry or not?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yeh they had good filtratipn on all the tanks as far as I could see. I don't know if any of the Africans were holding fry or not as I didnt really pay much attention to that tank. I dont have that much of an intrest in african cichlids, just thought other people may appreciate it more then I did. Thos denasoni barbs in the first pic were breeding though, but I only saw a couple of babys. The had some huge aussie and south american lungfishes aswell but I couldnt get a good pic


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

That african tank looks insane!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I like the color on the Discus.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW that some nice setup


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

looks like shark aquarium and aquascape


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

alot of cichlids nice pics


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Its some sort of blind cave fish. Similar to the normal blind cave fish you get, but different shape


from what i remember from being there, its a garra sp from a cave system in Oman :nod:


----------

